# Wann Gräser umsetzen???



## sprinter616 (3. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!!!

Hab nur ne kurze Frage an die Pflanzenexperten!!!
Wann kann man Gräser(Miscanthus) umsetzen???

Eher jetzt oder eher im Frühjahr???

Gruß Tom


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Hallo Tom,

ich würde eher jetzt umsetzen und gut angießen.
Somit hast Du den Vorteil dass die Gräser dieses Jahr noch einwurzeln können und im Frühjahr dann direkt durchstarten können.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Hi,

Gräser und __ Farne setzt man am günstigsten im Frühling, wenn der Neutrieb beginnt, dann wachsen sie besser an (auch werden dann vermehrt neue Wurzeln getrieben). Im Herbst gepflanzt besteht Gefahr das sie den Winter über vertrocknen


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Hi, ich gebe Daniel vollkommen recht, jetzt umpflanzen !!  Aber dann auch noch immer gut feucht halten, wenn es länger nicht regnet. So hast Du im Frühjahr gleich die neue Optik, und das frische Grün, wenn es neu sprießt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Hallo Tom,
wir handhaben es wie Frank.
Den Winter über am jetzigen Standort belassen, das "alte Kraut" zum Schutz auch dran lassen. 
Im Frühjahr, wenn der schlimmste Frost vorbei ist, dann das alte Zeug abschneiden, teilen oder ganz rausnehmen und umsetzen. Darauf achten, daß der Ballen genügend Feuchtigkeit kriegt. Bisher haben wir so ohne Probleme Gräser verpflanzt, geteilt und neu eingesetzt.
Umgesetzt starteten sie gleich los, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß sich durch neues Einwurzeln der Neuaustrieb großartig verzögerte.


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Wollte das Monster kurz zeigen!!!!

Möchte ihm im nächsten jahr einen vernünftigen Platz bieten da es für diesen Platz überdimensioniert ist!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Hi Tom,
Dunnerkiel! DAS nenne ich aber mal eine "stattliche Größe" 
Ich würde für den Winter wahrscheinlich ein Band rumschlingen, damit es schön dicht beieinander bleibt und mir nicht durch Schneelast abknickt und in den Teich schlägt.
Dann im Frühjahr verfahren, wie bereits beschrieben.


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

ist ca 2 meter hoch und 1,5 meter durchmesser


----------



## mirsadgu (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Würde auch jetzt damit anfangen. Bis zu dem Winter sind sie schon schön fest angewachsen, so daß denen nichts passieren wird.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Hi Tom,

ich würde ebenfalls bis zum frühen Frühjahr warten. Jetzt schon stabilisieren und stehen lassen.

Starterdünger beim umpflanzen nicht vergessen.

So sah meiner im Frühjahr 2010 aus - ist nun schon viel breiter geworden.

 

+ Deine Folie am Rand mal vor der Sonneneinstrahlung schützen + senkrecht stellen um den Kappillareffekt zu vermeiden.


----------



## Phillip (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wann Gräser umsetzen???*

Lass das Schilff bis zum Umzug in der Erde, wenn es wieder eingepflanzt ist wächst es im Frühjahr wieder weiter und nach 2 Jahren hat es wieder den normalen Zuwachs. Würde mir aber Gedanken wegen der Teichfolie machen. Dazu kommt, dass da wo das Gras stand ja ein Loch sein wird, hast du dir schon überlegt, wie du das machen willst? Vielleicht reicht es ja schon ein wenig Wasser vom Teich abzulassen. Weitere Infos zu Gartensträuchern findest du u.a. in meinem kleinen Blog.


----------

